# Jinxy having fun lol



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

(i love this piccy ^^ lol)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww the pics are gorgeous! lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww bless!! so so sweet!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

lol what is it with cats and boxes?? they love em!!  very lovely pictures x


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

well we can see jinxy had a good easter.

love the pics, and jinxy looks adorable.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

hehe she's silly


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

awww so tiny!!! very cute!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What amazing pics.well done


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone lol
He was going daft with the box lol, still plays about with it.
Like kids lol! plenty of fun with an empty box

(thought i would add, that was hubby and my easter egg, it was shared lol!! still not even attempted the bar of chocolate that was in it :lol: )

x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahh! Cute pictures . I'd like Jinxy in my Easter Egg :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww send him my way thats one cute easter egg that will last forever!! Great photos.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks lol! Would be lovely if easter eggs came with kittens hehe


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

aaaw sweet but I must say... I now crave chocolate hehehe.

Jinxy is so CUTE!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> aaaw sweet but I must say... I now crave chocolate hehehe.
> 
> Jinxy is so CUTE!


lol!! thats the only problem with seeing something to do with chocolate, is you crave it eh hehe (i swear adverts on tv are the worst lol).
I am sick of chocolate this now, there is still 3 more easter eggs yet! none of us want to touch it (not even the kids :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> lol!! thats the only problem with seeing something to do with chocolate, is you crave it eh hehe (i swear adverts on tv are the worst lol).
> I am sick of chocolate this now, there is still 3 more easter eggs yet! none of us want to touch it (not even the kids :lol: )


wow they didn't last two seconds in our house  even Waffles had a catnip easter egg... that she hasn't opened yet because she has had a funny stomach... but that is a whole different subject!

Anyway, cute picture - I don't think my cat could fit in an easter egg box now


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Jinxy is sooo cute in that easter egg box.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

jinxy is lovely so cute


----------



## SusanElaine (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh I _absolutely_ love Jinxy What a little cutie!!!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks very much


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

he so tiny hes in an easter egg box lol, how cute is that ? 

absolutely adorable


----------

